

Ask HN: Any Rails devs from Michigan? - codabrink

I'm a 21 year old guy that loves to create things that other people use. I work primarily in Ruby, Rails, Javascript and Java. Also.. I live in West Michigan. I know the typical thing to do for guys like me is to make an exodus to SF or NYC and get a padded job. But I really like the area of West Michigan, and I'm wondering if there are any like minded people here who wouldn't mind collaborating and creating something great right here in Michigan? This is going out to anyone and anybody who thinks they could use an intelligent and skilled developer with a 'Get things done!' mindset on their team in Michigan.<p>My email is my username at gmail.<p>This is sort of an 'I'd like to connect with people' post. So even if you're not from Michigan, but would like to talk or ask questions, that would be awesome too.
======
gvb
The best place to start is various users' groups and developer meetings. You
can find a schedule of them here:

<http://conga-wm.org/>

HN is great, but user meetings is where you meet _local_ like minded
developers.

